# AG Barr buries report exonerating Obama



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

"The investigation basically exonerated the Obama team and probably would have hurt Donald Trump's reelection, so Barr decided to keep it under wraps. This is how the Justice Department works these days."

So we see another Republican crowing point roundly laughed away. Many here also have parroted the Fox News talking points when this was first announced.

Criticize Obama policy all you want, but they operated within the bounds of the law and understood that everything would eventually be discoverable. Trump White House simply can't fathom/understand that approach.

https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2020/10/bill-barr-buries-report-that-exonerates-obama/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So this as to do with "leaking" or "unmasking" type issues which might not be "criminal" but could be ethics violations.

BTW... this has nothing to do with what Flynn is dealing with now. What they are trying to get is the use of the LOGAN ACT was unlawful. Plus how his whole case was played out, started, he wasn't given his rights, etc.

But this "unmasking" story is to blow smoke of what has been getting found out almost everyday... the things that might come to light soon:

1. Did Biden lie under oath about his Son's dealings with Ukraine and Burisma.
2. Did Biden lie under oath about his son's dealings with China.
3. Did Hillary, Obama, Biden all know about the spying on Trump and false narrative pushed by the russian dossier paid for by Hilary's Campaign... and did they lie about it.
4. Hillary's emails about Behgazi... what did she know or not know? did she act accordingly... and was Obama, Biden in on it.
5. Was the "Iran" deal where we sent them money (which we owed them because we took it) was it legal or was it a "buy off" for what happened in Behgazi.

But yes... the "unmasking" stuff against Susan Rice is all a "distraction" to quote Pelosi. :bop:

But again the points I talked about above we need more info on and see what really comes to light. Could be a nothing burger or it could be some serious things. Mainly lying under oath. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will add this....

It is coming out that the possible "email" about Biden and his son was fake. This is why I always say we need to find out more and not to just run with things.

See how some people will admit mistakes. :thumb: :beer:

But there is still stuff that needs to come to light in my 5 posts... :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

More on the Hunter Biden stuff....

Again right now there is Dispute about an email that is being published. They say it is fake. But the FBI does have a hard drive of Hunter Biden... Again dont know anything about this or if it is a nothing burger.

But here is the next big issue with all of this.... Twitter and Facebook are censoring this story by the NY Post, Locked down the NY Posts accounts, not letting people share the article, etc. They are "censoring" this. Which goes against Section 230 which they say they are privied too. So like the last thread I talked about how Social media and conservatives are at war. this is direct bias against conservatives and they could be considered to be "tampering" with election and what not. This could be bigger than the NY Post story about Hunter Biden. Big Tech could be in trouble. I dont know all the ins and outs of Section 230 but they could lose protections and possible tax breaks. This could get interesting. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It is too bad that Trump can not feel empathy. But it is seriously messed up that he can not feel embarrassment. He tried to play the whole country with his "Obamagate will be the biggest political scandal in the world". Really. I think the most embarrassing scandal is quite clear. And Barr is part of it.

Who will throw who under the bus first?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Canuck like Chuck Im not ready to stick my neck out either way on this one. Pick a side and there is a chance of being wrong. Say you dont know yet and your never wrong. Its tempting when guys like Machi think they have it right. but Im not going to bite. I suppose that since its about 30 to 0 over the last three years I could gamble, but no. oke: :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Wise words this morning.
:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

The obamagate is all the issues I talked about. It isn't just this "unmasking" thing that is posted.

It has to do with...

1. Spying on his campaign.
2. The FISA warrants 
3. The use of the Steel Dossier which was proven to be false but they went with it anyways.
4. The Steel Dossier was paid for by Hillary campaign (finance laws here just like Trump stuff... ie: a fine and slap on the wrist is what will amount to that because that is what they have done in the past)
5. The fact that they wasted years and money on a "fake" russia story.
6. Did Obama know about this and lie under oath.
7. Did Biden know about this and lie under oath.
8. Did Hillary Know about this and lie under oath.
9. Who lied about this and under oath? People on the committees during the investigation... Nadler, Schiff, others?
10. People are in jail for all of this.... Flynn, etc.
etc.

It is more than just "unmasking". It is spying on a political opponent... which there are strict laws against this stuff.

Just put it this way.... If you put Trumps name in place of Obama, Hillary, or Biden.... think of the out cry you would be getting? Like if he is spying on Biden right now... paid a russian agent to make things up... had the FBI do an investigation over and over with info they knew was FAKE.

Remember way back when this whole thing started... I made the comment that the Dems might not want to go down this rabbit hole... well.... what is coming to light. We the people are losing faith in all of our elected leaders on all sides because of this. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember the thread about Facebook, twitter... and again I touched on it in this thread...

This is showing the bias of those companies and how they should no longer have the protections they say they should... they have switched. It is showing they are censoring on purpose to help Biden and hurt Trump.... this is huge issues... and also with the many meetings Facebook, twitter and others have had in Congress... have they lied under oath?






Also if people dont think this is as big of an issue let me put it this way...

We come here and voice opinions. Many dont agree with each other. But the moderators let them still be posted. Now lets say Plainsman (who is or was a moderator) of this site. All of a sudden just starts to delete every post or thread he didn't agree with. Just because of that reason... he didn't like them. 1. That is supressing free speech. 2. That would but this site in jepordy of some of its protections under the law. etc. you see... that is exactly what FB and others are doing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also the bigger issues....

Lets just say what is just brought to light about Hunter Biden.... again dont know if true, not true, half true... etc.

But look how the media is trying to hide this. They are making excuses about this... etc. Again... make the head line read Don Trump Jr.... and what would the media be doing???

Again if you dont see how the media is a huge enemy of the people at this moment in history... you are truly having blinders on.

Because the "impeachment" of Trump is exactly what now is being talked about with Biden. Again... dont know if true or not. But is funny how it is getting reported totally different. :bop:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I am sure all kinds of crap goes back and forth within the day-to-day politics between and among the two parties. The question becomes one of where do you draw the line. What would really bother me if Trump was my leader, is his over and over and over again expressing his extreme distaste for what he called the biggest scandal in the world. Caught them red handed. Over and over and even when he had other world leaders sitting beside him on a televised world stage. Then, after all that when there is clearly no there, there Barr tries to bury the "report" of which there apparently was not enough evidence to even put in a report. Trump said Barr has the opportunity to be the best AG ever, or the worst. Depends on how he plays his cards. I am sure Barr investigated and looked in every corner only to find out he had been had by the crazy conspiracy theories being pushed at the time. Caught red-handed indeed. Apparently everybody has blinders on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman (who is or was a moderator)


 Notice the name for Sasha and Abby and myself is red? Red means administrator. For the past ten years I have deleted spam and porn and little else. I have only ever banned one member. I have agreed to ban two others. I have had people who were actually conservative leave because I would not ban a person. I actually believe in freedom of speech. I have had people tell me I can't debate and moderate. Nice try, but that was simply because I was making to much sense I suppose.     The things like facebook and twitter censoring is un-American and anti constitutional.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

canuck....

You are getting two things confused. The "report" that is in this thread has nothing to do with what is going to come out in the Durham report. YES THEY WERE CAUGHT RED HANDED.... FISA abuse did happen... they went off fake intel and kept doing it to renew FISA warrants, yes they did lie and cheat to get confessions from people, yes they did break protocol, etc. It is all coming to light.

The "unmasking" part of this is how they got the names of people... like Flynn. It is one of Flynn's arguements on getting his case thrown out... among other arguments. But again... one part of a much bigger scope of things. Which are yet to come...ie: Durham report and investigation. Also there were rumblings that the Mueller team did some shady stuff. Again dont know if true or not... but it is getting looked into. One "rumbling" was that someone on the team "flipped" and is giving info on how they went about things and didnt look into things that they should have...ie: if it wasn't about Trump toss it to the side even though it was some bad stuff....ie: this Biden stuff coming out now could possibly be it... dont know.

What is coming out in the report that is in this thread is that "it wasn't against the law"... it was wrong... but not against the law. But one thing nobody is talking about is the ethics violations it could face. Again those are slaps on the wrists and no jail time. More or less a "mark" on your record type thing and maybe a fine. But still wrong. But that is just with the UNMASKING part.

Like I mentioned there is more and more to this. The article posted by Mach... is one prong of many. Also where that article is posted is a very liberal type publication... again not saying it is false... but not saying it is correct too. But again.... it isn't painting the whole story.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am going to start a new thread about Big Tech... because this is getting serious...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Lets just say what is just brought to light about Hunter Biden.... again dont know if true, not true, half true... etc.


I have enough info now to say I believe its true. The computer repair guy is now afraid for his life.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I must apologize. As Chuck pointed out I have a hard time keeping track of all the stories.

So I was not aware that the Democrats are running a child sex ring out of a pizzeria in Washington. Apparently there are some big name movie stars involved as well. I can see now why you guys hate the Democrats so much.

I can see why Trump is promoting that QAnon group. You would think with the QAnon's help, the President's help and the access to the powerful investigative forces he has, that they could break the pedophilia ring wide open. Even before the election. The Democrats would go down. :eyeroll:

The best part of Trump's townhall last night...when the Moderator asked him why he promoted and retweeted all these stupid conspiracy theories. She asked why did he do it when he was the President of the USA, not someone's crazy uncle posting this crap. Mary Trump had to post a Tweet saying she begs to differ.

Crazy!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

QAONN stuff....

yep I am not 100% sure if true or not.

But lets look what has been coming to light and what also has been supressed by the media...

EPSTIEN..... that pretty much says it all. Look at how the press hasn't been talking much about it. After his partner was arrested... not much was talked about it.... after his flight logs and island logs were released... not much has been talked about it... etc. Hmmmmm...... you know why it wasn't talked about... LOTS OF FAMOUS PEOPLE, LOTS OF POLITICIANS, LOTS OF BIG BUSINESS CEOS, LOTS OF BIG TECH CEOS, etc. were listed on things. This is Dem's and Rep's. But lots of people didn't want to be know that they were associated with Epstien. Again not saying they did anything wrong. But they want to distance themselves big time. But yep... QAONN isn't something that Trump should say he thinks is true. But I wouldn't say they are 100% false either. :beer:

Also lets look at some other things which should have been HUGE news but wasn't.... A few months ago they did a big sting and saved about 100+ kids who were apart of a sex traffic ring. I believe it was out of Haiti... but could be mistaken. Also they talked about how the aid that went to Haiti by the USA was also used incorrectly and could possibly be linked to this ring. Again I dont know if that is True or not... but didn't get much press. So couldn't get much dug up on it.

Also I believe there was another sting done were 50+ kids were saved around the country not to long ago as well. Again not much press on it. Those should be major news.... but they ere not.

Here is a link to an article about finding missing Children in 2020....

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/10/02 ... ump-979715

Another link to a story...

https://www.crimeonline.com/2020/10/02/ ... operation/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Back to the Biden scandal. Two interesting things have happened. The Bidens had said it wasnt Hunters computer. Now his attorney screwed up and went to the computer repair guy and asked for Hunters hard drive back. Next one of the guys in Hunters scheme is in prison and another has been convicted and awaits sentensing . The one in prison isnt happy that he got hammefed and Hunter didnt even get his hand spsnked. Soooo he has released 27,000 emails many which coborate the hard drive kept by the repair tech. If our media wasnt in the bag Biden would be done for right now.

I just noticed Machiavelli based his original post on motherjones. Next we will find he reads the onion and the Huffing and Puffinton post. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you remember the movie Jeramiah Johnson and the guy who pretended to be crazy so the Indians believed he was touched in the head by the great spirit and not scalp him? That and he shaved his head so he wasnt much of a trophy. Do is old Joe the head of the Biden crime family really loosing it or pretending for sympathy? Either that or they are shooting him up with something because he has good days and bad. Typical though for dementia, but timed to well to be coincidence.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This Hunter Biden thing could be a bigger issue. Especially with in the FBI.... like why wasn't it brought up.

Dont know if this is true or not..... but...

I saw a "blurb" out there where some FBI official told the owner of the Computer store that had the hard drive said "just forget about that you had this". Or something like that.

Again dont know if that was True or not.

But also there is some rumblings if there is any child stuff on this hard drive. Which is why nobody knows about it....ie: EPSTIEN related... dont know. Again this is just rumblings coming out.

We also have to not jump to conclusions about "rumblings" because it is two weeks before an election... this is when the crazy stuff comes out that are totally false.

That is why we need to wait a little more to see exactly what is coming with this Biden story. But I am with plainsman on this one.... too much is coming out with people backing stories and emails. Also when Biden wont answer questions on it or his campaign wont give direct answers on it. This makes one to think a little. Plus Biden put a "lid" on himself until the debate on Thursday.... is that going into panic mode or prep mode?? dont know.

But when Big tech is still censoring things.... when CNN, MSNBC, etc are not even reporting on it. When Schiff comes out and states it is false and is a RUssian disinformation scheme.... then the DNI comes out and NOT TIED TO RUSSIA...

https://twitter.com/i/events/1318222118421590016

This all has got to make you think... why are people trying to "cover" for Hunter Biden... will somethings come to light about how Schiff did things?

Like I stated I dont know and we need to wait and see what comes out. Could be nothing more than BS or it could mean huge implications for Hunter and possibly his father.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck,
They are fast running out of time. The more Trump shoots his mouth off the less some Biden scandal will even matter. Just my know nothing, worth nothing opinion. Here's your grain of salt. :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Still crickets on mainstream. They are running more about Putin poisoning people etc as a distraction

The people who arramge the debates should be no bias, but they are highly bias. Examples woukd be that all moderators have been and the next is democrat. Also the debators shoukd be able to ask each other questions. You know the moderator will save Biden again and the questions asked and those they are prohibiting are bias for Biden. The questions include global warming and covid, but prohibit trade. economy, and foreign relations. The things Trump is very good at and for the past 47 years Bidens performance has been dismal. People will judge this post on if they really want to be informed, or if they just want to win at any cost.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> They are fast running out of time. The more Trump shoots his mouth off the less some Biden scandal will even matter. Just my know nothing, worth nothing opinion. Here's your grain of salt. :shake:


Here is the issue.... if this was a "smear" type thing for Trump... yes they are short on time.

But if this is an issue of national security there is plenty of time. If Biden wins and then "squashes" congress on all of this. What I mean is not to investigate why the FBI was sitting on this? Not to investigate if there was any ties to the "pay for play" type thing? If Biden squashes this... it shows you how corrupt our whole system is. Because Congress isn't supposed to act for just the president. They are suppose to act for the people.

What everyone forgets is how our goverment is set up.... 3 branch system Legislative, Executive, Judicial. Which wont give too much power to just one branch or party. You have the Legislative (Congress) that makes laws, can investigate matters of what the Executive branch does (President), etc. Then you have the Executive (President) which signs the laws passed by the Legislative and can veto those laws if he thinks they are too restrictive or loose and goes against the constitution, make budgets and tax plans for the country (which sometimes needs to go thru the Legislative branch for approval), etc. Then the Judicial Branch which is picked by the Executive Branch makes sure the laws enacted by both the Executive and Legislative are just and follow the constitution.

So again... if one branch tries to "squash" something the other branches have power to say NO. But we will just have to wait and see what is going on.

But what makes all of this look bad for Biden is the fact that Big Tech "squashed" the story, the FBI sat on everything, and media is silent (well other than fox). Kind of looks bad. But I will say that if there is a bigger investigation going on ie: Possibility of Child Porn stuff (which there has been rumblings of) that is maybe why the FBI sat on it. Because they know it would have hit the spot light and could hurt other areas of investigations. But we will have to wait and see. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If the left was getting their voice squashed they woukd be marching in the streets and burning ------ even more. Its dangerouse to freedom when anyone can keep a story like this from the people. I have relatives who watch the news every evening yet have no clue on a number of things. Our country will fall if this continues and if Biden gets in AOC and gange will turn this great country into Venezuala in 10 years. Going from mixing drinks to running a country makes us look like fools to the world. Especially when they lack intelligence and experience.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/imatriarch/status/1 ... 6090316807

Look at this link. Remember I keep talking about child trafficking stuff and how the media is silent on it...

Look at this.... this stuff should be making headlines because it is good work. Yet the media is silent on it.

They just dont want to talk about anything good that Trump does. It is crazy. :eyeroll: :bop:


----------

